# from the cheap and ugly mf



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

went a little overboard with the canvas texture but alas when i figured it out it was too late.


----------



## silentrunning (May 12, 2007)

I really like number 1. Somehow it reminds me of some of my old school text book pictures. Very cool.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 13, 2007)

Yeah its supposed to look like something from a different time.  using vintage lenses to shoot modern looking shots seems to me to be a waste of their quirkiness.

Im my opinion you analyze your equipment and then pick the right tool and use it to the best of it's advantage.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

the first one really has an ancient feeling to it 

as you said, the texture is maybe a bit intense though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 13, 2007)

Its a funny thing about those texture filters... As you reduce the image to fit on here the texture becomes more pronounced. But it is wayyyyyy too much.

Most of these posted images are never used for anything else. I just shoot them to test the camera and to keep my mind working on small details. 

The negs do go into a box for storage. You never know when I die, the kids might find a way to recover the silver. LOL


----------

